# Firefox Getting GPU Acceleration



## topgear (Nov 26, 2009)

Soon your GPU can flex its muscles while you're surfing too.

*media.bestofmicro.com/firefox-sexy,4-Q-170-3.jpg

Last week, when Microsoft gave its preview of Internet Explorer 9 at Professional Developers Conference, it showed the upcoming browser's GPU-accelerated rendering capabilities.

President of Microsoft's Windows and Windows Live division Steven Sinofsky showed that IE8 can render Bing maps at 14 frames per second. With hardware acceleration in IE9 turned on, he got 60 frames per second -- impressive, indeed.

Microsoft isn't the only one thinking of leveraging GPU involvement for browser performance boosts, however, as Mozilla has been cooking up something similar in its kitchen too.

On the day of Microsoft's IE9 demo, Mozilla evangelist Chris Blizzard tweeted, "Interesting that we're doing Direct2D support in Firefox as well - I'll bet we'll ship it first. "

While neither Microsoft nor Mozilla have committed to any ship date for its hardware-accelerated browsers, Firefox developer Bas Schouten wrote about his work on DirectWrite and Direct2D.

"A while ago I started my investigation into Direct2D usage in firefox (see bug 527707). Since then we've made significant progress and are now able to present a Firefox browser completely rendered using Direct2D, making intensive usage of the GPU (this includes the UI, menu bars, etc.)," he wrote. "I won't be showing any screenshots, since it is not supposed to look much different. But I will be sharing some technical details, first performance indications and a test build for those of you running Windows 7 or an updated version of Vista!"

His opinion on Windows 7 aside, Schouten presented benchmarks comparing Direct2D rendering compared to Windows' Graphics Device Interface (GDI) rendering as tested on an Intel Core i7 920 system with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 GPU.

*media.bestofmicro.com/M/1/231481/original/D2DGDIPerf1.png

Read more : *www.basschouten.com/blog1.php/2009/11/22/direct2d-hardware-rendering-a-browser

*www.tomshardware.com/news/firefox-gpu-acceleration-dx11,9151.html


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2009)

That Image is Distracting


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 26, 2009)

yea why's the image there ? i wish i could be the fox on it 

btw the graph doesnt mean anything.u cant have ur GPU running even while ur surfing google.imo unless there's a need for it in flash/maps we dont need gpu acceleration. if anyone could use the excess unused cores that we all have......


----------



## tarzan007 (Nov 26, 2009)

image is all over the content


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 26, 2009)

lol!!  Wish i could be the fox over it!! lol


----------



## layzee (Nov 26, 2009)

What use can we make of a GPU accelerated browser unless we have a Mbps internet connection !!!


----------



## panacea_amc (Nov 26, 2009)

topgear said:


> Soon your GPU can flex its muscles while you're surfing too.
> 
> *media.bestofmicro.com/firefox-sexy,4-Q-170-3.jpg


 WOW!! 
lucky firefox!


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

That image is very famous on the Internet. Besides,  *topgear*. Many more replies only because of the image.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 26, 2009)

ya.....!! dunno about fox but the image is gr8....!!


----------



## Vivek.28 (Nov 26, 2009)

^^the image is cool... ^_^


----------



## j1n M@tt (Nov 27, 2009)

so what does actually Mozilla says??....without the Firefox's GPU Accelerator that gal wont not be that sexy, huh??!


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys 

The image is distracting but cool and yes I know many more reply is for the image only 

But with this image and gpu acceleration FF is trying to tell us with the new gpu accelerated version of this browser would be sleek ( very well looking with the best UI possible ) , sexy ( attractive by it's features and look ) and slender ( light on system resources & strong in performance)  

BTW, even I'm wondering what kind of data FF will process so that it needs gpu acceleration ?? Some gaming with really ( I meant will some game use FF as a platform for gaming ?? ) high bandwidth or just accelerating those new flash contents which supports gpu acceleration ??


----------

